# Amazing machine for under 8K!!!



## russv

OK John, we get it,

how long how you worked for Legacy?

russv


----------



## roman

I have always been impressed with "Legacy" lathes.

Maybe now that they have added CNC to the toy, the manual model will be for sale and I can finally own one.

truly a nice toy, been there, got a chance to play and see them in action…..........and was very impressed.


----------



## a1Jim

Looks interesting but if I had the extra 8k I would be in contact with Larry and buy one of has cool tools have change left over. I'm sure you will enjoy you Legacy.


----------



## JimDaddyO

I have looked at he Legacy machines. Awesome units, love the indexing on the 5th axis.


----------



## DannyBoy

Wow, for $8k I could also afford to feed my family for six months!


----------



## UtahJohn

Well I am starting my first project. I was told I can etch glass so I figured why not try it. I am using the Vectric software called Aspire. I am just going to have to play with feedrates and cutting depths. I will keep you all posted

Utah John


----------



## russv

I have owned one from 7 years ago, and it is great for doing things i can't do any other way. No CNC though. I will say, the learning curve is not as steep as people say. the fact that this machine does so many different things and it takes time to learn each of the different capabilities, it feels like there is a big learning curve. you can buy a simple unit from them for under $1500 (the 900). with that machine you can do spiral work, rosettes, thickness planing (even on highly figured woods) and alot more in no time, and to use it, is easy. i was making spiral designed table legs the first day i had mine legacy. I was doing hollow spiral stuff in a couple of days.

they want to sell you a CNC version, but if you want to do more than just square legs, they do have for about 1 more week, an outstanding buy on the 1200 series unit. I heard it can be bought for $2100.00. I paid $2800.00 for mine 7 years ago! I think this offer expires in a week or less though. to get an idea of some of the potential of what you can do with this machine, look at my web site or go see some of the projects on their site. it's the tip of the iceberg of what can be done.

if you ever wondered what single piece of equipment out there that can do more than any other 5 pieces, the legacy is it. and you can expand it to do more later. When i bought mine, i was looking for ways to improve the quality of what i could do in woodworking. I looked at doing woodburning, maurquetry, carving, etc., etc. with the legacy, i started creating unique works without the learning curve to be an expert at things like woodburning or marquetry.

the legacy machine gave me the ability to enhance my work in unique ways quickly and i am still learning new ways to use the legacy.

russv


----------



## araldite

I could sell all of my tools and replace them with one of these 5-axis CNC machines and have a lot more room in my shop. I wouldn't need any of my woodworking skills anymore, so I would become obsolete as a woodworker and just be a designer. Ain't technology great?


----------



## NBeener

Russ,

If it's John Hennen, then the answer is: about ten years.

Since it was this gent's first post on LJ, dollars to donuts … you're exactly right.


----------



## russv

neil,
i think you are right about the name. most new LJ's post a proud project or start a forum to ask questions of how to at first. John within seconds (a slight exaggeration) runs to do a review on a tool and how much it cost. smells like a commercial. i also noticed john has just ignored my comment.

i have owned a legacy for a long time and love my machine. I don't believe CNC machines are a form of woodworking though. with my machine i am in complete control much like with a lathe or a carving knife. i would recommend getting one (even a cheaper model) as a versatile tool for any shop, just not a CNC model.

russv


----------



## cvalley

Hi John, Not sure if this is John Hennen at Legacy if yes, we've met I went to Springville,UT for the Legacy 2 day training course. I've enjoyed my Legacy for about a year now. you can see it in my shop on Lumberjocks


----------

